# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  سورس های نمونه از برنامه نویسی موبایل

## noorsoft

ان شااله تو این تاپیک هر بار سورس یک برنامه نوشته شده برای موبایل را قرا میدم

اولین برنامه سورس بازی پرنس

----------


## papanoel

پس كو برنامه؟

----------


## papanoel

برنامه موبايل با برنامه netbean در حد پروژه داري با symbian?

----------


## kablayi

اگه امکان داره اون نمونه سورسهاتونو  دوباره بزارین .... فکر کنم پاک شده باشن !!!!!!!!!!

----------

